# DOS command to change windows taskbar settings



## jeremyhaley (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello, does anyone know who to run a DOS command or regedit command to set the taskbar settings.
We have over 100 grocery stores with about 6 servers in each store. Each store might have something different in taskbar settings. I want to run a command to set on or off certian commands.
Example we dont show the time in the task tray, so instead of logging into each store and setting it by had start \ settings \ taskbar and start menu, and removing the checkmark, I simple want to run a script to do this.

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If they are all connected to a Domain, you can push down a group policy.

User Configuration->Administrative Templates->Start Menu and Taskbar->Remove Clock from the system notification area - set this policy to disable.

It is possible to do this with the registry as well but Group Policy is the easiest in a domani environment.


----------



## jeremyhaley (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish they were on a domain. But each store is over 100 to 1000 miles from the corp. So when I run nightly EOD at the stores I push some batches and exe to the store to do what work I need done, I just want to be able to control this option from DOS


----------

